# Practical Question for J Card test...



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Go to the state site below...contact them if need be...

https://dopl.utah.gov/el/index.html
https://candidate.psiexams.com/cata...ev_page=/catalog/fap_test_catalog_details.jsp
https://www.google.com/search?q=uta...+test&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1-ab


----------

